# "False economies" of travel



## Carol C (Sep 21, 2013)

I think most TUGgers are smart enough to do their travel research in advance. But here's a story for ya...I met two gals in Myrtle Beach who flew from the UK to stay in the same timeshare resort for two weeks, "because for the airfare it was worth it only to stay more than a week". Meanwhile the resort is about a mile from the beach and unless you're fit and really enjoy walking, it's not a resort that will be for everyone. These ladies didn't want to spend the $ on a rental car so they were stuck at a resort with no on-site restaurant or convenience store...and they *hated* their experience, audibly complaining to anyone within earshot. Now...they love their home resort of Westin Lagunamar in Cancun which is on the beach and where "they wait on you hand and foot". Question is...why wouldn't folks do research about resort location, amenities etc before booking two consecutive weeks at one resort and flying overseas?


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 21, 2013)

I can understand the part about staying for more than one week when traveling a long distance.  I won't book 2 weeks in a resort I have never stayed in though.  I spit the time up between 2 or more.

I can't understand settling for a resort so far from the beach if the beach is what you want.

At least they should have checked on other modes of transportation back and forth.

They must be very lazy not to have done a minimum of checking.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2013)

Similarly, for a 'beachy' experience, why would Brits spend the $ to fly to the US when Spain/Portugal/France are cheap junket flights away. We noticed that when we spent what it took to go to Europe, when there are many US beaches much easier and cheaper to go to. I guess it is just 'different'.

Here is another head scratcher. Otherwise money savvy people who use credit cards for cash advances at ATMs in foreign countries, when using a debit card may cost a% or two, but no interest from the first day.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Same kind of thing--I ran into a man staying at the Worldmark resort in Santa Fe (cute place).  He complained, loudly, that there was absolutely nothing to do.  Really?  In Santa Fe?  Santa Fe is crammed with things to do, and the surrounding area is crammed with things to do.  He said, "There's no pool and no hot tub.  What am I supposed to do?"

If a pool and hot tub are essential for your enjoyment, why would you not check to see that the resort/hotel had those facilities?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 22, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Same kind of thing--I ran into a man staying at the Worldmark resort in Santa Fe (cute place).  He complained, loudly, that there was absolutely nothing to do.  Really?  In Santa Fe?  Santa Fe is crammed with things to do, and the surrounding area is crammed with things to do.  He said, "There's no pool and no hot tub.  What am I supposed to do?"
> 
> If a pool and hot tub are essential for your enjoyment, why would you not check to see that the resort/hotel had those facilities?



I know, I don't get people. We are going to Vermont this Fall. Have been going to the same resort Summer and Fall (and some Spring) for 16 years+. Many people would ask what could you possibly do there every year? Do you know that we still are "booked" solid for the week with things we have never done? I manage to dig up sights to see and activities (many free or low cost) to experience every time! Heck- I am hoping to have a few hours left to just swim in the pool! 

As I have mentioned on other forums, I have only been overseas once and liked it. But I learned something about myself- that I like a certain "kind" of vacation (nature (mountains, lakes, ocean)), home base, uncrowded, etc.) and- barring the fact that going to a foreign country is interesting in and of itself- I can have the same "type" of vacation that I enjoy just staying in the US- in fact just going to my home resort state -and save a bundle of money to boot!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 22, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I think most TUGgers are smart enough to do their travel research in advance. But here's a story for ya...I met two gals in Myrtle Beach who flew from the UK to stay in the same timeshare resort for two weeks, "because for the airfare it was worth it only to stay more than a week". Meanwhile the resort is about a mile from the beach and unless you're fit and really enjoy walking, it's not a resort that will be for everyone. These ladies didn't want to spend the $ on a rental car so they were stuck at a resort with no on-site restaurant or convenience store...and they *hated* their experience, audibly complaining to anyone within earshot. Now...they love their home resort of Westin Lagunamar in Cancun which is on the beach and where "they wait on you hand and foot". Question is...why wouldn't folks do research about resort location, amenities etc before booking two consecutive weeks at one resort and flying overseas?



Researching my location is always part of my "fun"!  I always check onsite amenities, as well as nearby amenities.  I have never understood why people don't do this and then grumble when they get there because it doesn't have x, y or z?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 22, 2013)

Google Earth, MapQuest and resort websites are OUR friends. 

Then Groupon Coupons and tourist offices for deals during your stay.

I love being at Wyndham beach resorts and hearing the whining of guests staying at Wyndham Palm Aire - 6 miles WEST of the beach. Usually along the lines of "we chose the resort in Ft Lauderdale - but it MILES from a beach; The Wyndham resorts were in Pompano Beach - we wanted to be on Ft Lauderdale beach."

Okay, there are NO Wyndham resorts on Ft Lauderdale's Famous beach. Pompano Beach Wyndhams' are in the quiet suburban (condo and more condo's lining the beach) area. 

So, drive to Ft Lauderdale between Sunrise Blvd and 17th Street Causeway bridge, pay $30+ to park and visit THE ACTION - beach view dining, beach shop shopping, people watching, nightlife, tattoo shops. Or drive further and SPEND MORE money to visit Miami Beach.

At my Ft Lauderdale timeshare resort, I hear about the 3 tattoo parlors and the seedy area of tee shirt shops and all the bars. And the MODEST resort lobby.

Let me reflect - there are people who are who are NEVER HAPPY and they seem to vent or express their views much more than the people who are just plain HAPPY. 

I have chosen to be a HAPPY PERSON - and trust me, I get surprises lots of times - I chose to look on the BRIGHT SIDE of things.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2013)

I think a certain amount of ignorance is bliss - until reality sets in.  Chances are the women in the OP were pampered enough in Cancun that they ASSUMED that ALL timeshares across the Atlantic pond were similar. Obviously, we all know that is not the case, but those two probably didn't.  It's their loss for not doing their due diligence. And it speaks to their character for not exploring other options for getting around to do more of what they wanted to do, once they found the resort lacking in their expectations.

For me, travel to a new area demands that I check out ahead of time what there will be to do.  With some places, there is SO much going on, I only slept at the timeshare, and was gone the rest of the time.  (Does the Manhattan Club even have a swimming pool?  I have no idea - I was so busy during my week there I never slowed down long enough to find out.)  In other places, the resort became the destination, so amenities would be much more important. (Grand Mayan Riviera Maya is one example where the resort "pampering" was very welcomed.)

I keep explaining to my coworkers that great vacations don't just happen - they take work to make the most of the time away.  Whenever I get back from a t/s trip they all ask about it, and can't wait to see the pictures.  With the women in the OP, I'm thinking they won't have many good things to say, but it'll be their own fault for not planning ahead, and doing their research.  Kind of a shame, really.

Dave


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 22, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> (Does the Manhattan Club even have a swimming pool?  I have no idea - I was so busy during my week there I never slowed down long enough to find out.)



Rhetorical question I know but for those interested  the MH Club has no pool. In fact it has very few on site amenities but what it does have is location above and beyond all else. If you can't find enough to do in the area then something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Rhetorical question I know but for those interested  the MH Club has no pool. In fact it has very few on site amenities but what it does have is location above and beyond all else. If you can't find enough to do in the area then something is seriously wrong with you.



My point exactly. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2013)

*Speaking about 'false economies'!*

Here's a humdinger! I can't help noticing that ALL the posters on this thread are TUG members. Somehow we all saw value in spending $15 we didn't need to to see this thread. I see that right now on the whole bloomin' TUG site, 65 of us are logged in, and 261 are not. I assume that the majority of the lurkers are not members.

TUG membership would have given the Brit tourists the ability to read the reviews and KNOW that the resort they booked was inland.

Talk about 'penny wise and pound foolish'

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Talk about 'penny wise and pound foolish'
> 
> Jim




Or since they're Brits, maybe "pound wise and dollar foolish." 

Dave


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> ... I assume that the majority of the lurkers are not members.
> 
> ..



You may be right but I know that I often check new posts without logging in so maybe the majority but certainly not all of them are quests.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> You may be right but I know that I often check new posts without logging in so maybe the majority but certainly not all of them are quests.



Guess I hadn't considered that, because I automatically sign internet without input from me. Doesn't everybody do that?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Guess I hadn't considered that, because I automatically sign internet without input from me. Doesn't everybody do that?



Jim, I have been 'signed in' for 12 years. It has served me well


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Jim, I have been 'signed in' for 12 years. It has served me well



Hell, I can't even remember 12 years ago.I have been signed in to TUG at least as long as I've bee a member. BTW, Island Park was super enjoyable this past July. Thanks Pat!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Guess I hadn't considered that, because I automatically sign internet without input from me. Doesn't everybody do that?





Passepartout said:


> Hell, I can't even remember 12 years ago.I have been signed in to TUG at least as long as I've bee a member. BTW, Island Park was super enjoyable this past July. Thanks Pat!



Your welcome. TUGers are the best!


----------



## kwindham (Sep 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Guess I hadn't considered that, because I automatically sign internet without input from me. Doesn't everybody do that?



my browser keeps me logged in.  I have a serious tug addiction!

:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Guess I hadn't considered that, because I automatically sign internet without input from me. Doesn't everybody do that?



I log out of all sites I'm logged into when I'm done using them for the day.  Log back in when I need to.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I log out of all sites I'm logged into when I'm done using them for the day.  Log back in when I need to.



Why? I mean if it is your bank, or other financial site, that's one thing, but TUG???


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Why? I mean if it is your bank, or other financial site, that's one thing, but TUG???



Just something I started doing when I first started using computers.  I don't want someone hacking into any of the sites I use, even TUG.  Simple to log off and back on when needed.

A little while back I started seeing posts here on TUG in my name that I did not recognize.  I was probably overworked that day and having some kind of hallucination but I did not like what I saw written.  I changed my passwords, and got rid of the posts.  Brian said there was no unusuall activity on my account that day but I took the precaution anyhow.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> ...A little while back I started seeing posts here on TUG in my name that I did not recognize.  I was probably overworked that day and having some kind of hallucination but I did not like what I saw written. ...



And that is called "A Senior Moment.".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2013)

Which resort is it, Carol?  I would think SBP is not the one, since it's near so many restaurants.  

Interesting to not get a car.  I'd think driving around Myrtle Beach and maybe up and down the coast would appeal to just about anyone.  But I understand not wanting to drive as visitors to a "foreign" country.  

I enjoy the planning of our trips.  We always have a car, unless we are in Anaheim or San Francisco.  The rest of our trips all require driving.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 23, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Researching my location is always part of my "fun"!  I always check onsite amenities, as well as nearby amenities.  I have never understood why people don't do this and then grumble when they get there because it doesn't have x, y or z?



Yep - me too!  I love learning about stuff before I go and then seeing it first hand.

I am shocked when I get somewhere and I'm educating other tourists of places to see and things to do because they did zero research in advance of landing.

It happens a lot in Alaska, which is amazing to me . . . sorta like the gals from the UK going to the SC T/S resort.  Alaska is huge and many people just think I'll fly in a day or two before my cruise and stop in at Denali (which is over 350 miles from Anchorage) to check out the wildlife.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I started seeing posts here on TUG in my name that I did not recognize.  I was probably overworked that day and having some kind of hallucination but I did not like what I saw written.



Shoot, proofreading solves most of those. I hate posting one (look upthread for some examples) where between this virtual keyboard on my Kindle, my fat fingers, and autospell, I don't recognize what I post until after someone else quotes it. So if anyone quotes me, please correct the spelling and word usage. You probably know what I want to say anyway. 

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Hell, I can't even remember 12 years ago.!



Well, 12 years (plus 12 days) ago was September 11, 2001 (aka 9/11).

I'm sure we all remember that.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 23, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> It happens a lot in Alaska, which is amazing to me . . . sorta like the gals from the UK going to the SC T/S resort.  Alaska is huge and many people just think I'll fly in a day or two before my cruise and stop in at Denali (which is over 350 miles from Anchorage) to check out the wildlife.



But it's only a finger-width away on the map! 

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 23, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> And that is called "A Senior Moment.".



I had forgotten about those ....


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 23, 2013)

I will never book a timeshare unless I have read the TUG Reviews in advance.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 24, 2013)

I am a big researcher and not only enjoy it but it keeps me less stressed.  Right now I have a very large file (yeah I do hard copy even though stuff is on my computer) which will go in my carry on.  We're going to Istanbul, Cappadocia and then on a cruise.  We will be with a small gourmet group (17 - 20) but I still have to be in control to some extent.  When we travel for the 16 yr. olds ice hockey the parents all look to me for places to eat near the hotel or rink.  Can't go without checking it out.  I don't get why people don't do their homework even for a weekend.  Wow!


----------



## Carol C (Sep 24, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which resort is it, Carol?  I would think SBP is not the one, since it's near so many restaurants.



Yes Cindy it's Sheraton Bway Plantation. I mentioned to the gals that a few restaurants and a market were walking distance but they said "not really walkable". If I were a more patient person I would have offered to give them a ride to a restaurant and/or shopping. But then again, when I mentioned I love Cozumel (during the conversation about Cancun and the Westin Lagunamr) they seriously dissed Cozumel saying there were tarantulas everywhere, and really big bugs and lizards. (Sidenote: I've never seen a tarantula on Cozumel, plus they're not lethal to humans unless human is allergic to their stings.)

P.S. I did see a really cool lizard at SBP in the lovely tropical vegetation there. If I'd seen those gals at the time I would have brought them over for a close viewing! :rofl:

P.P.S. My only "problem" with the SBP is only one roll of toilet paper in the spool when I checked in. I had to resort to facial tissues late in the week. I think it was all 2-ply, woohoo (See other thread about timeshares and TP!)


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 24, 2013)

b2bailey said:


> I will never book a timeshare unless I have read the TUG Reviews in advance.



I have booked many resorts that do not have reviews here on TUG.  There are other places to get reviews.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 25, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I have booked many resorts that do not have reviews here on TUG.  There are other places to get reviews.



Just this morning I placed a unit on Hold 'The Gardens of West Maui' -- and then went to read TUG reviews. I do like that feature of RCI, placing a unit on hold. I've heard you can unbook a unit with Interval within 24 hours, but that seems like more work than just placing a unit on hold.

After reading the most recent review on TUG...it sounded too 'iffy' to reserve. We would be coming from Marriott Kauai and it might just be too far to fall.

Which reminds me of the TUG survey regarding negativity on Tug. There are times when I feel the reviews can really do damage to properties. In those cases I think it is up to owners to 'defend' with their own review -- if the place is able to be defended.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 25, 2013)

*A spin off question . . .*

I'm curious . . . of those who do use reviews by other travelers, whether from here on TUG, Trip Advisor, IgoUgo or wherever . . . do you play it forward by contributing reviews of places you've been and experienced first hand?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm curious . . . of those who do use reviews by other travelers, whether from here on TUG, Trip Advisor, IgoUgo or wherever . . . do you play it forward by contributing reviews of places you've been and experienced first hand?



Absolutely! On TUG, you get credit for more months of membership just for submitting reviews. Free membership. What a deal!

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 25, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm curious . . . of those who do use reviews by other travelers, whether from here on TUG, Trip Advisor, IgoUgo or wherever . . . do you play it forward by contributing reviews of places you've been and experienced first hand?



Short answer, Yes.


----------



## MauiLea (Sep 25, 2013)

Getting back to the two gals from the UK who did not enjoy their two week vacation in Myrtle Beach, they obviously did not do thorough research before they departed on their vacation. And it seems "pounds foolish" for them to save money by not renting a car for their stay....even if only for a few days.

Maybe there was an issue about renting a car in the US? But they could have taken a taxi or rented a bike or.....

Tuggers are a rare bunch. Many of us research for every bit of information before finalizing our arrangements.


----------



## deannak (Sep 26, 2013)

Some people don't like doing the research, have little time to spend on it, have little patience with the process, or lack confidence in their abilities.  

I used to run a company that created and packaged group tours.  Most of our customers fell into this category.  They were happier to pay me to handle that for them.  Since I always loved doing research and planning, that worked out well for all of us!


----------



## pranas (Sep 26, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Why? I mean if it is your bank, or other financial site, that's one thing, but TUG???



Don't you clean your memory regularly?  I do and have to log in after doing this which means that I am not always logged into TUG when I visit this site.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 27, 2013)

pranas said:


> Don't you clean your memory regularly?  I do and have to log in after doing this which means that I am not always logged into TUG when I visit this site.



I personally log out of everything when I am done. Much more secure that way.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> I personally log out of everything when I am done. Much more secure that way.




I log out of anything financial or where I have something to risk. But for social forums like TUG, I don't log out. I figure the most I risk is someone posting something stupid under my screen name. And I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself.  

Dave


----------



## Mamianka (Sep 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Why? I mean if it is your bank, or other financial site, that's one thing, but TUG???



I also log out of everything AS I leave it.  It seems that a couple of years ago, when I would leave things running, because it would be *right back*, that a particularly nasty person with a semi-professional ax to grind, Googled my screen name, and found a site that I was logged on to  (talk about *no life* - this must have taken her a bit of time) and then found my business website, home info, etc., link by link - and proceeded to launch a spoof website copying my business layout, filled with filth, wrong information, etc.

After MUCH angst and repair, I decided that logging in and out of sites is NOT such an inconvenience, compared to some nasty person who like to use some spoofing skills.  And what was the FIRST site they found me logged in on, which led them to others?  Yup - TUG.  OK, could have been anything - but it happened to be TUG.  I cannot blame TUG - this was MY oversight and trust, 100 percent. Not any more, for any place I log into.  All my computers and iDevices are strongly protected against all kinds of nasties - but they are NOT protected against my OWN oversight or stupidity.

Be safe - it's only a couple of clicks from safety to destruction.

M


----------

